# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  شروع کار با CouchDB

## مبین رنجبر

برای شروع کار با CouchDB نیاز هست که بسته نرم افزاری آن را از سایت رسمی اش دانلود کنید.

آدرس سایت http://couchdb.apache.org می باشد.در بخش دانلود بسته هایی برای سیستم عامل های ویندوز،لینوکس و مکینتاش وجود دارد.بنا بر تجربه شخصی بسته ای که برای سیستم عامل ویندوز وجود دارد با مشکلاتی همراه است که نصب آن را با مشکلاتی روبرو میکند و یا ممکن است هیچ مشکلی در نصب نداشته باشید.ولی بسته هایی که برای لینوکس و مکینتاش وجود دارد به راحتی نصب میشوند.

پس از نصب کردن پکیج ، سرویس couchDB به صورت خودکار اجرا خواهد شد و بر روی پورت 5984 گوش میکند.

برای استفاده از CouchDB دو راه وجود دارد:

1- استفاده از محیط مدیریتی Futon که با آدرس زیر قابل دسترسی است :

http://127.0.0.1:5984/_utils/index.html

2 - استفاده از ترمینال مثل ابزار curl.

محیط کلی واسط مدیریتی Futon به شکل زیر است :

----------

